# Lyft trip got cancelled in 1 minute before destination, ,



## Mike-Genesis (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi there. Couple of days ago my Lyft rider cancelled the trip in 1 minute before we arrived to final destination. I receive a text about that snd I figured that out only when they got out from the car and I wanted to complete the trip. So then I sow that there is no fare anf that the trip doesn't counted. It's like never happened. I reported about this to support in last 2 days couple of times, or they work quite or they don't do anything. Does anybody had the same situation ever? And what is the best solution?


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Keep emailing them until you get paid. If you remember the pickup and drop off locations, plug them into Google maps then do the math to see what you should have been paid. Make sure you don't back down until you get that much or more from Lyft.


----------



## Mike-Genesis (Oct 14, 2016)

The problem is that the trip was 10 hours and 10 minutes along with more than 30 different destination, and they were directing me to places. So I can't calculate it exactly.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mike-Genesis said:


> The problem is that the trip was 10 hours and 10 minutes along with more than 30 different destination, and they were directing me to places. So I can't calculate it exactly.


Sounds like they knew your job better than you.
10 hours ? You know where they live.


----------



## Mike-Genesis (Oct 14, 2016)

I know that they know how to screw up Lyft and that Lyft having hard time to take responsibility for their mistakes. I know the address were they were living 2 days ago.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Well if it was 10 hours you just got played. Lyft has a maximum fare of $200 in most markets, don't expect anything more than that.

Why would you ever drive someone around for 10 hours? I just don't understand that.


----------



## Mike-Genesis (Oct 14, 2016)

First thing I'm doing Lyft Premier so $200 fare it's not a miracle and wy I wouldn't do that, especially when somebody always inside of my car, I wouldn't tell them to leave the car when there is nothing bad or unpleasant thing happened. I had another ride were I drove about 3 hours and about 70 miles and that worked.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Well based on the location in your profile and the fact that you are doing premier you lucked out a bit. The maximum is $500 for premier in LA. Not completely sure you will ever see all or even any of that, but I do wish you luck.


----------



## Mike-Genesis (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks buddy, but am I have to calculate the fare during the trip? And how can I do it? If I have to take care of calculations so what's doing the whole lyft thing. It sounds I don't know how.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Based on rates for premier. 10 hours and 10 minutes at $0.39 Per minute is $237.90 plus the $5 base fare you are looking at $242.90. That leaves you $257.10 below the max just based on time. We take that and divide it by $2.39, which gives us 111.76 miles. 

If you drove that many or more miles during the trip, you are entitled to a maximum fare of $500. If you drove less than that take the number of miles you believe you drove times it by $2.39 and add it to $242.90. That will be what you should be paid. Unless you were going 10 mph on average the whole time you hit the max fare.


----------



## Mike-Genesis (Oct 14, 2016)

I did my calculations and it's more than $500, anyway I don't understand the Lyft's point, they never answered me.


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

Mike-Genesis said:


> The problem is that the trip was 10 hours and 10 minutes along with more than 30 different destination, and they were directing me to places. So I can't calculate it exactly.


I don't like hanging out with my best friend for 10 hours let alone drive some stranger around for 10 hrs!
Lyft kinda sucks now while Uber seems to be stepping up to the plate. Thanks for letting us know that Lyft doesn't have our back.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

If you were on app, Lyft has all the information.

Keep on them.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Sharkb8 said:


> I don't like hanging out with my best friend for 10 hours let alone drive some stranger around for 10 hrs!
> Lyft kinda sucks now while Uber seems to be stepping up to the plate. Thanks for letting us know that Lyft doesn't have our back.


And you think Uber does?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Mike-Genesis said:


> The problem is that the trip was 10 hours and 10 minutes along with more than 30 different destination, and they were directing me to places. So I can't calculate it exactly.


Whoaaa!!


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Don't they go over the maximums in the mentor session? Lyft has a max of like 100 miles.


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Smells like fraud from both ends


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

I kinda smell it. Who does 10 hours ride? For press days artists, book writers does in NYC and LA type of media capitals, they start early morning from one TV station and with their busy schedule they visit many media outlets with multiple stops. And they get car service not Lyft.

I wonder what kind of people this driver had in his car all day, and what addresses they made all those stops.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I call bs on the story.


----------



## Mike-Genesis (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm driving full time and more everyday, I will never say to rider to get out from my car because I don't like them and I want to go and find another rider, if they called me on Lyft and they pleasant to me wy I have to kick them off or care about who and how are trying to scam the system, I'm not the fraud department of the Lyft and not the person how is responsible for financial transactions. I'm a just a driver one from many off them who got screwed up by the Lyft system and find out that they totally don't care about it. Yes I will never do this again, one direction and get a **** off from my car and I don't care who you are and were you going. But I'm pretty sure Lyft will block me because of this politics.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Mike-Genesis said:


> I'm driving full time and more everyday, I will never say to rider to get out from my car because I don't like them and I want to go and find another rider, if they called me on Lyft and they pleasant to me wy I have to kick them off or care about who and how are trying to scam the system, I'm not the fraud department of the Lyft and not the person how is responsible for financial transactions. I'm a just a driver one from many off them who got screwed up by the Lyft system and find out that they totally don't care about it. Yes I will never do this again, one direction and get a **** off from my car and I don't care who you are and were you going. But I'm pretty sure Lyft will block me because of this politics.


Hate to break this to you Lyft is just dispatch and a transaction facilitator according to the contract. Even though they try to exert even more control. If there was a chargeback because of fraud, they will deduct it from your earning along with the chargeback fee. Best way to keep yourself in the clear is make sure each destination is placed in the app by the passenger and know when you will be over the ride maximum.


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> And you think Uber does?


Do I think Uber has my back lately?
Well, Uber's DF works great, Lyfts doesn't! I can drive UberXL only, I can't drive LyftPlus only! I drive my other car on Select, Lyft doesn't offer it in SD! I can get Uber requests near & around the Airport, Lyft has a 1 acre lot that we call the "Pig Pen"! Lyft's primetime pricing sucks, Uber's surge pricing doesn't suck! Lyft has a $200 cap, Uber doesn't!...... Guess which app I use the most!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Sharkb8 said:


> Do I think Uber has my back lately?
> Well, Uber's DF works great, Lyfts doesn't! I can drive UberXL only, I can't drive LyftPlus only! I drive my other car on Select, Lyft doesn't offer it in SD! I can get Uber requests near & around the Airport, Lyft has a 1 acre lot that we call the "Pig Pen"! Lyft's primetime pricing sucks, Uber's surge pricing doesn't suck! Lyft has a $200 cap, Uber doesn't!...... Guess which app I use the most!


That's all well and good. But the issue was these companies having our backs.

Neither really does. And it isn't just these companies.


----------



## Mike-Genesis (Oct 14, 2016)

It's already 4 days I'm writing to them twice a day but they never answered me. I'm going to report about this to newspapers and TSD.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Mike-Genesis said:


> It's already 4 days I'm writing to them twice a day but they never answered me. I'm going to report about this to newspapers and TSD.


This is what I would do if I were in your sandals, Mike. You should post your story and ask for your $$$$ on the Lyft Facebook and Lyft Twitter pages. According to this article http://theride share guy.com/the-best-ways-to-contact-lyft-when-you-need-help/ , these methods almost always work. Lyft is very conscious of what the public thinks of the company. A disgruntled DRIVER will get a quick response.


----------



## Mike-Genesis (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes I did post a public post on Lyft Facebook, will see what is going to happen. Thanks to all of you guys.


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> That's all well and good. But the issue was these companies having our backs.
> 
> Neither really does. And it isn't just these companies.


I 100% agree! I pay both of these businesses a commission to hook me up with riders, handle the payroll, etc..... That's it. They keep forgetting that WE are their most important customers.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Sharkb8 said:


> I 100% agree! I pay both of these businesses a commission to hook me up with riders, handle the payroll, etc..... That's it. They keep forgetting that WE are their most important customers.


In theory, you are correct. We should be. Yet if you simply peruse this very board, you will see many efforts to subdue that very thought.

Many drivers do what they can to subvert our worth by their very actions. Uber then responds in kind.

So, who's more at fault? Who bares more of the blame in this situation?


----------



## Mike-Genesis (Oct 14, 2016)

It seems that Facebook works, they start to talk, they promised me to be in touch soon, will see.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Fake story.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

OP if this is true that is horrible. Lyft usually responds pretty promptly to me. Depends on my issue. But did you drive the same person for 10 hours, you were his personal driver? Or was it different people using someone's lyft account in and out. 

I would have made the news because I would have ran after that **** as soon as I found out he canceled the trip. 

Did you stop to eat, use the bathroom. You took no breaks in 10 hours?


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

You got played


----------



## Mike-Genesis (Oct 14, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/lyft/posts/1056566277805343


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

I am curious, how does a passanger cancel a trip, after it has actually been started??


----------



## Mike-Genesis (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm not sure because of many reasons, 
1. Pick up and drop off locations are the same.
2. There were no destination putted in app
3. Trip mileage was over the maximum 
4. Fare was over the maximum 
5. All this factors together 
6. He cancelled the ride twice before I picked them up, I mean I picked them up on third call, so they cancelled the third call after 10 hours and 10 minutes, just a 1 minute before drop off.
7. Simply canceling the ride after it starts it's the same like its never happened. Look please Lyft passengers cancellation policy, there is nothing about it for Los Angeles.
I'm sure for 100 percent that I start the trip and the app was always on. 
And one more thing, those guys did this not for first time.


----------



## Mike-Genesis (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah, finally I got paid the maximum payout, but ther is no explanations about what was wrong.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

What was wrong was you allowed a trip over maximum without knowing what all the rules were.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Mike-Genesis said:


> The problem is that the trip was 10 hours and 10 minutes along with more than 30 different destination, and they were directing me to places. So I can't calculate it exactly.


Call Lyft. They have a phone number.


----------



## Mike-Genesis (Oct 14, 2016)

But it doesn't mean that if rider cancelled the trip I'll got nothing. For example I agree to drive non stop 10 hours, it means more than maximum and get the maximum. It's hard to get busses from primeir or select, and how many of you won't to have non stop primer ride, I believe nobody.


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

I'd be happy to wait for the rider, but if its that many drop offs we are ending the trip every once in a while and he can re-request. Should not take more than one or two times to hook up again.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

what places were you taking a pax for 10 hours?


----------



## zerostars (Nov 24, 2016)

They time the trip out after 10 hours - you have to end the trip and start a new one before 10 hours expires - dont ask me how I found out LOL


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

zerostars said:


> They time the trip out after 10 hours - you have to end the trip and start a new one before 10 hours expires - dont ask me how I found out LOL


10 hrs?

Isn't that the max consecutive driving hours allowed? I believe it is, in my city. That may have something to do with it.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

*delete dup*


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

Was this a drug dealer? Ray sounds like a drug dealer to me.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

i think there is more to the story that mikey is not telling us. i can't imagine being with a pax for 10hrs. what about food? bathroom break? would u be curious what the pax was doing?......maybe something illegal? u lose contact with lyft so refreshing the app would be in order. i'm not saying u shouldn't get paid but its hard to side with u based on u telling us it was a 10hr trip going to various destination stops. i think lyft just paid u because they don't even know what went on.


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

There's a free app in the play store called meter. It's a running app as you are driving around a fare and keeps a running total of how much the ride is gonna cost. You know the max payout so when it gets close to it end the ride with the pax and have him start another one from where your at and reset the meter app. This is good if your going to take long rides and aren't sure if your going to go over the max fare payout. Usually people don't know the max payout and sometimes uber and lyft won't tell you when your close to that threshold. I'm not sure how it works with surge and Max prices though since it doesn't surge much here. Hope this helps someone out in the future.


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Never mind there is an option to change surge on it and it updates it.


----------



## zerostars (Nov 24, 2016)

I did a max ride with lyft 

I learned my lesson - now I will stop the ride very $200 and restart it - it was a long trip to attend a party - wait - go to another party - wait and then return - 600 miles in total


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Mike-Genesis said:


> Hi there. Couple of days ago my Lyft rider cancelled the trip in 1 minute before we arrived to final destination. I receive a text about that snd I figured that out only when they got out from the car and I wanted to complete the trip. So then I sow that there is no fare anf that the trip doesn't counted. It's like never happened. I reported about this to support in last 2 days couple of times, or they work quite or they don't do anything. Does anybody had the same situation ever? And what is the best solution?


keep emailing lyft, this rider scammed you, they canceled the ride knowing you would not get paid, legally it's called stealing services. ive had it happen once, informed pax i was calling police unless they paid up in cash..
i got paid, they got reported to lyft.


----------



## Mike-Genesis (Oct 14, 2016)

Guys I got paid already ($500), that takes me a week of emailing them. thank you.


----------

